# why am i the only one and Josquin13 to appreciated fully French chanson join r sect ?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I worship chanson genra i.e le monde est tel(Crécquillon) sublime oui monsieur Crécquillon le monde est tel = the world as it is deceiving or joyfull philosophical... incredible chanson or what about lle chant des oiseau quite odd stuff , or the gloom and doom of Gombert mort et fortune or a quoi tient t'il.

I also like chanson Genra in Dutch(sweet charming language , well singing it) german, ect language as no bondary ockay i confess im a bit lost in translation whit far east language but voice convay an emotion a feeling you get an idea in your mind if clever enought.

:tiphat: what about it folks i feel better now ... i guess .


----------

